# Marcellus momma's



## tri31

Hi, we live in the Southern Tier of NY. Gas extraction is quickly being pushed through legislation in our state.The EPA hasn't even released the environmental impact study. The money and the laws favor big oil and gas. This massive industrial development will change our land forever.
http://rouse-tc.org/
http://shaleshock.org/
http://www.nyrad.org/


----------



## tri31

40 acres. That's how close together these things are projected to be built after the initial drilling gets underway. You can see photos here
http://www.marcellus-shale.us/
In PA things are just getting going(started about 2-3 years ago). It's not JUST about the water. Which they are taking out of our rivers and streams and polluting for FREE.


----------



## paquerette

Yep, it's influenced our decision to look elsewhere to settle down. I won't buy here now. There's no stopping it.


----------



## sofysmommy




----------



## tri31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Yep, it's influenced our decision to look elsewhere to settle down. I won't buy here now. There's no stopping it.

I can understand why you feel that way. Eventually industry will be on every doorstep, promising profits. Eagar to explain how technology is so advanced that pollution is always harmless. They have to lie so that we will give them what is ours. We are mothers. We must do all we can to preserve the natural resources of our young. The gas industry is lying. The media is helping them. The politicians are bought and paid for.
So what! Talk to people. Word of mouth is powerful. Ask them why it's safe. Make them justify the lies, they are being told. The seed of skepticism will grow. Truth needs no justification. It is misinformation, it can be corrected.
This planet is getting smaller and my neighbor's mistakes can come knocking on your doors downstream. We are the water shed to a lot of places. Ground level ozone, air pollution, it will effect many.It's common sense, you can't pollute on this scale without repercussions. People are changing their minds. This fights not over, simply learning the facts will turn the tide.


----------



## paquerette

I'm not seeing people changing their minds, not in this area. There is already such ignorance and lack of critical thinking, coupled with desperate poverty, that reason and information just do not get through to them. Believe me, I have lived here all my life and have tons of family on all sides scattered throughout the area, and I have beat my head against the wall trying to get them to understand anything, not just this issue. I don't take walking away from land that my family has been on for centuries very lightly, but I have to try to make some kind of decent life for my daughters.


----------



## tri31

I am sorry for your loss. I don't believe we are isolated beings living our desperate lives on a lonely planet in an indifferent universe. Pray for a way.









By the way this is a link to report suspicious activity
http://www.epa.gov/region03/marcellu...e/tipline.html


----------



## tri31

The EPA can not regulate Gas Extraction due to provisions in the The Energy Policy Act of 2005 and the Toxic Substances Control Act of 1976 . Please tell congress that this industry should be held to the standards of the Clean Water Act. Here is a link to learn more about the frac act

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=s111-1215&tab=summary


----------



## umami_mommy

have you met up with earth first?

http://marcellusearthfirst.org/

i am planning on going to a rochester meeting soon.


----------



## MommaHeather

Yup. We are hearing of it around our neck of the woods too. National Fuel is heading fracking in wny. But, they own the heating industry, so, kinda hard to boycott, but not impossible.

I've met up with Earth firsters in the Ithaca area. They are great people. Very welcoming.


----------



## tri31

November 18 the Broome county legislature will vote on opening up county lands to a gas lease. If you live in Broome county please contact your representative and tell them to vote no.

http://www.gobroomecounty.com/legis/legis

607-778-2131


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Drilling is increasing in my area, but has been going on for quite some time. As a life-long West Virginian, this is my home. I have no desire to move. Our state has seen destruction for many years due to coal mining, more recently mountaintop removal. We're used to big energy companies coming in and destroying our land. It's almost part of our heritage and culture at this point. Many people in the southern part of the state have already been without clean drinking water for many years.

On a more positive note, it has recently been in the news that geothermal hotspots have been found beneath the ground here. I've heard that these hotspots could potentially provide geothermal energy for a large portion of the Northeast. I'm hoping that it is further explored, and we can use that as a way to cut back on the mining and drilling and move toward a greener future.


----------



## tri31

I believe every place on earth should have a healthy environment. Technology can help. There are examples. http://www.ecospheretech.com/products-services/oil-gas

Unfortunatly, so far this issue is all about people making a lot of money. Oil and gas are all about the old pollute and run economy. We must demand better. We need science to meet consciousness.


----------



## tri31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tri31*
> 
> November 18 the Broome county legislature will vote on opening up county lands to a gas lease. If you live in Broome county please contact your representative and tell them to vote no.
> 
> http://www.gobroomecounty.com/legis/legis
> 
> 607-778-2131


Broome County legislators tonight voted 10-3 against approving a $7.8 million gas lease on 3,200 acres of county-owned land


----------



## tri31

Courtesy of Walter Hang (toxic targeting)

Greetings,

I trust that everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving.

I write to let you know that Governor Paterson essentially declared late last week that DEC would not adopt a Final SGEIS during his administration. That means New York's on-going _de facto_ Marcellus Shale drilling moratorium will extend into the Cuomo administration.

This stupendous achievement took a year of grassroots pounding to accomplish. Thank you all so much for your help. See below a link to Paterson's interview on WAMC.

Unfortunately, the Governor is still refusing to withdraw the draft SGEIS and start the process over, so we have much more heavy lifting to do during the last month the lame duck is in office.

You might have heard that activists are pushing the Assembly to adopt a bill in Special Session that would bar gas drilling permits until 5/15/11. This bill earlier passed the State Senate. I am not working on this matter because I do not believe enacting a six-month moratorium makes sense when New York already has a _de facto_ moratorium in effect. We must focus on fixing our state's woefully inadequate regulation of shale gas hazards, notably wastewater threats.

Moreover, I believe it would be a grave mistake to allow Legislators or Paterson to take credit for enacting a moratorium on top of the one we already have. I believe it would be far better to pressure them to withdraw the draft SGEIS and address its shortcomings .

On the bright side, Cuomo will now have to make the final call on shale gas extraction. He will not be able to say he inherited a flawed Final SGEIS from Paterson. That means Marcellus Shale will soon be his cross to bear.

Our problem is that Cuomo is very likely to support hydrofracking. In order to prevent that outcome, we must bring maximum pressure to bear on him before he takes office as well as during his first months in office.

Check out what John Howard, the Attorney General's Deputy Chief of Staff, recently said to the Business Council about fracking: http://www.timesunion.com/local/article/Act-I-to-be-magic-or-balancing-823972.php

"A phrase rang out from Howard's answer on drilling: 'a great balancing act.' He said that all the relatively clean-burning energy and the untold riches it could bring have to be kept in the context of the risks involved to human and environmental health. 'Anyone who's visited the drilling in Pennsylvania will see there are ways not to do this (emphasis added).'"

"He struck a far more cautious tone than I had expected. He also said that recent discoveries of huge natural gas deposits deeply underground all over the world, including Japan, will be 'game-changing' in terms of cheap energy for many years, 'whether we drill here (in New York) or not.'

Howard has been traveling around the state for months assuring elected officials that he believes horizontal hydrofracking can be done safely. His PA reference is consistent with DEC's position: "As a result of New York's rigorous regulatory process, the types of problems reported to have occurred in states without such strong environmental laws and rigorous regulations (emphasis added) haven't happened here. No known instances of groundwater contamination have occurred from previous horizontal drilling or hydraulic fracturing projects in New York State."

Nevertheless, neither Cuomo nor his senior staff has spelled out a final shale gas policy, so we live to fight another day.

*I urge everyone to crank up the heat on Paterson and Cuomo to withdraw the draft SGEIS. That is the only meaningful solution to the looming crisis at hand. * *We should especially pound away on DEC's funding problems. Cuomo will have a hard time working around that issue.*

According to the DEC memo that got Grannis fired: *"DEC is in the weakest position that it has been in since it was created 40 years ago. The staffing and funding losses over the past 2.5 years, combined with increased legislative mandates from the federal government and State Legislature, have created the perfect management storm. Many of our programs are hanging by a thread. The public would be shocked to learn how thin we are in many areas."*

Signatories to the withdraw the draft coalition letter have bombarded Paterson with hundreds of emails and calls since Pete Grannis was fired. That may have helped prompt his radio statement.

On a final note, it is entirely possible the leadership of the State Senate will change hands after recounts are finished. If so, passing any anti-fracking bills during the upcoming Legislative session would be exceedingly difficult. I know many activists want to believe a six-month moratorium could be extended if it is enacted. That is unlikely.

Best,

Walter

*Call, email and pester the powers that be:*

*Paterson*
[email protected]
518-474-8390 (o)

*Cuomo*
http://www.andrewcuomo.com/contact
212-209-3314 (o) - Campaign

*Enck*
[email protected]
212-637-5000 (o)

*Acting-DEC Commissioner Peter Iwanowicz*
[email protected]
518-402-8545


----------



## tri31

Pick any one of the major problems that accompany the drilling and ask yourself if it is in any way reasonable to ask anyone to live with such a problem.


Is it okay to have so much late-night noise and bright light that you can't sleep, night after night, with no end in sight?
Is it okay to live with roads that are so badly damaged they are too dangerous to travel, and that, once repaired, are quickly damaged all over again?
Is it okay to live without green space?
Is it okay to live with constant, choking dust from the damaged roads?
Is it okay to live with the fear that part of your property will be taken from you so a private company can use it to build a pipeline?
Is it okay to live with the fear that you and your neighbors may have to evacuate your homes due to nearby industrial accidents like chemical spills or gas well fires?
Is it okay to have a huge, ugly, dangerous shale gas well pad as your new next-door neighbor?
Is it okay to have an ugly, noisy, polluting compressor station in the middle of a residential neighborhood?
Is it okay to live with gas well flaring?
Is it okay to introduce dangerous chemicals into the streams and lakes that we swim and fish in?
Is it okay for wild and domestic animals to have access to open pits of water laced with toxic chemicals?
Is it okay to introduce dangerous substances into the air we breathe?
Is it okay to introduce dangerous substances onto the land that supplies our food?
Is it okay to transport and store large quantities of dangerous chemicals in residential areas?
Is it okay for our drinking water to ignite?
Is it okay for our water wells to explode?
Is it okay to ruin someone's only source of drinking water and render their home worthless?
Is it okay to have to devote a huge chunk of your time, without pay, to policing the gas industry because the DEC doesn't have the employees (or the will) to police the industry?

We are being asked to uncomplainingly live with ALL of these problems and more. *Is that okay?*


----------



## Lisa1970

They have gas drilling where I live. Unless the drill is on your property, you won't make much money. We have mineral rights and a half acre. We did not sign away our rights, but people who did are getting maybe $50 a month. They really thought they would get rich off it, they did not. I am glad they did not. But in the meantime, many many people are dying of cancer, as are children. I never had a single miscarriage prior to the drilling, I have had 7 now.


----------



## tri31

I wish you much healing and pray you and your people well. My parents live in Bradford County PA. Mom has always been one of the "sensitive individuals" doctors talk about when they talk about vulnerable populations. Shortly after her neighbors started drilling a few miles from her home she started experiencing neurological symptoms. A year and a half later, dad took her to the hospital. She has always hated doctors. By this point couldn't walk, her blood pressure (210over 140) had ravaged her frontal temporal lobe. She spent months in hospitals, they removed an enormous tumor from her uterus. It was only then they got her bp down to a livable level. She is suffering from what they describe as rapid onset frontal temporal lobe dementia. Doctors say her condition is one in a million, and they call the event that almost killed our mom "a mystery". They don't bother with diagnosis or prognosis. You ask about endocrine disorders and they are like "who knows". They are not worried about the cause. It's a crime.


----------



## tri31

*HISTORIC VICTORY FOR THE CITIZENS OF NEW YORK STATE*







In an amazing victory for the citizens of New York State, Governor David A. Paterson has issued an Executive Order directing the Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) to conduct further comprehensive review and analysis of high-volume hydraulic fracturing in the Marcellus Shale. The Executive Order requires that, if approved, high-volume, horizontal hydraulic fracturing would not be permitted until July 1, 2011, at the earliest. New York State becomes the first state to have a formal prohibition on high volume horizontal hydrofacking because of concerns about environmental impacts. Regretablly instead of signing the "Moratorium Bill" legislation sent to him that included a prohibition on vertical hyrdofracking that was passed by on overwhelming bi partisan majority in both houses of the State government he decided instead to succumb to industry pressure and issue the Executive Order that eliminates vertical wells from the prohibition. While the Executive Order is historic and proves that our concerns over hydrofracking are legitimate it is also a disappointment because vertical wells are also dangerous.

The gas and oil industry lobby deliberately misinterpreted a section of the Moratorium Bill claiming it would bring all gas drilling in New York State to a halt. The bill only specified a moratorium on drilling for wells using hydrofracking, whether they are vertically or horizontally drilled. 
A moratorium banning the fracking of vertical wells is very important for several reasons: 
1. Gas companies have been clear that they plan to drill vertical wells in the Utica and Marcellus shale with the intention of converting them to horizontal wells.
2. While the State Senate was considering a two-year moratorium on horizontal wells the gas industry threatened to drill and frack 16 vertical wells every square mile in retribution if a moratorium on fracked horizontal wells was passed.
3. Some of the worst water contamination problems, such as in Dimock, PA came from vertical wells drilled and fractured in the Marcellus Shale.
We now look to Governor Elect Andrew Cuomo to protect the Citizens of New York from the dangers of hydro fracking by any method including vertical drilling and horizontal drilling and including all shale formations.


----------



## tri31

More on Paterson's veto

http://www.alternet.org/newsandviews/article/393116/ny_governor_vetoes_fracking_legislation%2C_enacts_weaker_moratorium/#paragraph3


----------



## tri31

I have not been active on this thread in some time. I have been busy educating myself, to the alternatives to natural gas production. So that is why I am posting today. I am just becoming aware of hemps industrial potential. I am sad to say, almost no one I know, knows anything about it. That must change. Hemp is not pot. Here's a few links. Just in time for the gas price surge that's coming. Namaste

http://www.hemphasis.net/Fuel-Energy/fuel.htm

http://www.equalrights4all.org/bach/Ecology.html

http://www.ratical.org/renewables/hempseed1.html


----------



## jessjgh1

I'm not in the area, but grew up there and went to Cornell.

This happened to be on a alumni Facebook page: http://www.cornell.edu/video/?VideoID=1110.

I thought it was interesting, and I did some googling-- the speaker seems to be involved in some positive environmental work, so he may not be entirely in 'bed' with the industry.

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1

In the NYT Saturday 2/26:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/27/us/27gas.html?_r=2&pagewanted=1

"The documents reveal that the wastewater, which is sometimes hauled to sewage plants not designed to treat it and then discharged into rivers that supply drinking water, contains radioactivity at levels higher than previously known, and far higher than the level that federal regulators say is safe for these treatment plants to handle."

"But the E.P.A. has not intervened. In fact, federal and state regulators are allowing most sewage treatment plants that accept drilling waste not to test for radioactivity."


----------



## tri31

Please tell our elected officials to protect NY .

*The Governor Cuomo Coaltion Letter has reached the 3,000 signatory mark**. * Keep slugging. Find as many other signatories as feasible: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/cuomo/coalition_letter


*Governor Andrew Cuomo*
http://www.governor.ny.gov/contact/GovernorContactForm.php
518-474-8390 (o)
*Judith Enck*
[email protected]
212-637-5000 (o)
*DEC Commissioner Nominee Joseph Martens*
518-402-8545 (o) 

[email protected]


----------



## tri31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessjgh1*
> 
> In the NYT Saturday 2/26:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/27/us/27gas.html?_r=2&pagewanted=1
> 
> "The documents reveal that the wastewater, which is sometimes hauled to sewage plants not designed to treat it and then discharged into rivers that supply drinking water, contains radioactivity at levels higher than previously known, and far higher than the level that federal regulators say is safe for these treatment plants to handle."
> 
> "But the E.P.A. has not intervened. In fact, federal and state regulators are allowing most sewage treatment plants that accept drilling waste not to test for radioactivity."


----------



## MommaHeather

Also solar is good too. We have started a small group in Buffalo to fix up each others houses. One of the things we are trying to do is to be as self sustaining as possible. We've installed inline radiant floor (for heat) in one of the houses already. Other work me and my housemates are intending to do is solar power. We are pretty poor, but we are attempting to do it anyway.

Here's a good informational site for Do It Yourself Solar:

http://www.builditsolar.com/

Some sites say that to do geothermal you'll need natural gas, I don't think this is the case, it just needs some sort of electricity to get it going.

Also, keep in mind that many of these things are experimental, as there is a great repression of alternatives, both in funding and therefore doing, and so, there is lots of theoretical information out there. I know that in line radiant floor DOES work here in WNY. We will be trying for solar, but if your area doesn't have a lot of sun, it will not be the best source. We may also try some mini windmills, because we have A LOT of wind here. So, it's good to analyze what is good for you in your particular geographical location, and go from there.

As we create and model alternatives, we can eliminate fossil fuel dependency. Talking isn't enough. We must be willing to recreate the world, if we want to change it. Even if it means we end up making mistakes.

Here's an artvoice article about accepting frack water (Produced water) into sewer water, treated, and put in drinking water in Niagara / Erie Counties

http://artvoice.com/issues/v10n6/week_in_review/seven_days#ixzz1DneYFHYp


----------



## tri31

New York Times artical, March 3 2011. Please read

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/04/us/04gas.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp

Also segment on Democracy Now, today

http://www.democracynow.org/2011/3/4/leaked_epa_documents_expose_decades_old


----------



## tri31

Petition to protect the delaware river basin

http://action.foodandwaterwatch.org/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=5977


----------



## tri31

*Time is Running Out - We Need to Let Albany Know We Cannot Allow Unsafe Gas Drilling*

*TWO RALLIES TO WAKE UP ALBANY!*

The extensive, difficult battle to prevent unsafe gas drilling in New York State utilizing hydrofracking is now approaching its next critical moment. On July 1, 2011 the Governor wants a new Draft Supplemental Generic Environmental Impact Statement available for public comment. The evidence of fracking's destruction to our water, health, communities and the environment keeps mounting. Mountainkeeper and our coalition partners have created a series of events to let the Governor, DEC and legislators know that we cannot allow unsafe gas drilling.

Please join us for these first two events to tell our government that New Yorkers will not tolerate the giveaway of our most precious resources - clean water and clean air. Building on the momentum from the recent series of articles in the New York Times, let our government hear some noise from us now!

*First Rally: Thursday, March 24th* 

*Join us in Albany to call upon Governor Cuomo to expand the scope of the SGEIS* at the New York State Capitol (West Capitol Park, Swan Street Steps) at 12 noon. Bring everyone you can, as well as signs and banners. Following the rally we will march to the second floor of the Capitol to show the Governor we support the policy that all of New York's "watersheds are sacrosanct."

For bus information from Ithaca and Binghamton on March 24th please contact Elaine Perkus at (607) 725-7785.

*Second Rally: Monday, April 11th*

*Join us again in Albany for a larger Rally & Lobby Day to stop unsafe gas drilling.* 

The rally will start on the Capital Lawn at 10:30 AM and be followed by visits with legislators throughout the afternoon. This is the day to get you and everyone you can to Albany and show with sheer numbers and diversity that all of New York; upstate, downstate, environmentalist, capitalist, scientist, mother, farmer, father, teacher, and student do not want this pushed ahead at the expense of our communities, our health, our water and our air!!!!

transportation

https://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/7037/p/salsa/event/common/public/?event_KEY=40584

https://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/7037/p/salsa/event/common/public/?event_KEY=40333

http://www.citizenscampaign.org/special_features/fracking/rally-bus.asp


----------



## tri31

Hi activist mamas, I just found out that a gas well is already being developed a mile and a half from my (rural) home.







Of couse it is vertical, for now. I am praying, praying my neighbors wake up. Do any of you know of a way to connect NY's potential leasers with those in PA WV CO ect..?


----------



## tri31

Still looking for advice about linking mineral owners (pro drillers) with out of state mineral owners. So they can learn from their experiences. Maybe like a you tube video. Of course there is no shortage of informative sites, but most of my pro gas brothers and sisters are avoiding these.










The universal will be done

more good links

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Friends-of-Vestal/192205667459363?ref=ts&v=info#!/pages/Friends-of-Vestal/192205667459363?sk=info

http://www.gasmain.org/


----------



## tri31

support the "frac act"

http://earthjustice.org/blog/2011-march/ending-the-secret-about-chemicals-in-our-drinking-water


----------



## tri31

Senator Krueger Needs YOUR Help ASAP

Tuesday the 12th, Senator Kruegers bill (S.425) that will require full disclosure of the chemicals in frak fluid AND will ban the use of any carcinogenic materials in the fluid, will come to a vote in the Environmental Conservation Committee. The bill needs to pass through this committee before coming to a vote on the Senate floor, SO we your help telling committee members that this bill MUST be passed through the committee.

Please help by calling and/or emailing one of the legislators below ASAP and let them know that this bill implements common sense safety precautions and you want it passed.

Environmental Conservation Committee Members
Chair: Mark Grisanti

518-455-3240

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

(518) 455-3411
[email protected]

Kenneth LaValle

(518) 455-3121
[email protected]

Betty Little

(518) 455-2811
[email protected]

Carl Carcellino

(518) 455-2390
[email protected]

George Maziarz

(518) 455-2024

[email protected]

Thomos OMara

518-455-2091
[email protected]

Catharine Young

(518) 455-3563
[email protected]


----------



## tri31

*S00425 Summary:*

BILL NO S00425

SAME AS Same as A 2922

SPONSOR KRUEGER

COSPNSR DILAN, MONTGOMERY, OPPENHEIMER, PERKINS, RIVERA, SERRANO

MLTSPNSR

Amd S23-0305, En Con L

Relates to the regulation of the use of hydraulic fracturing fluids.

Go to top

*S00425 Actions:*

BILL NO S00425

01/05/2011 REFERRED TO ENVIRONMENTAL CONSERVATION
03/18/2011 NOTICE OF COMMITTEE CONSIDERATION - REQUESTED
04/12/2011 DEFEATED IN ENVIRONMENTAL CONSERVATION


----------



## tri31

This was really enlightening. If you haven't read it, take a look.

http://www.desmogblog.com/natural-gas-industry-rhetoric-versus-reality


----------



## BabyFireFly

I feel for you....the fracking issue is a big one in our home county (Sullivan) at this point and the Delaware River Basin people who are in charge of looking out for the best interests of the area seem to be dropping the ball. We travel to Tioga Downs frequently in the summertime to race our horses, and last year I picked up a little catalog of area events and shopping....I was horrified to see that a local jeweler has created a line of gas drilling necklaces, ear rings, etc. Unreal. All I keep thinking about is how great it would be if they spent all this time and effort on forming sustainable energy practices.


----------



## tri31

Happy Tuesday! I am pleased to see NY's attorney general advocating for justice!

http://www.ag.ny.gov/media_center/2011/apr/apr18a_11.html

I love Ian Urbina

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/science/earth/17gas.html?_r=2&emc=eta1


----------



## tri31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyFireFly*
> 
> I feel for you....the fracking issue is a big one in our home county (Sullivan) at this point and the Delaware River Basin people who are in charge of looking out for the best interests of the area seem to be dropping the ball. We travel to Tioga Downs frequently in the summertime to race our horses, and last year I picked up a little catalog of area events and shopping....I was horrified to see that a local jeweler has created a line of gas drilling necklaces, ear rings, etc. Unreal. All I keep thinking about is how great it would be if they spent all this time and effort on forming sustainable energy practices.


I am grateful to you, I wish you many blessings. Namaste


----------



## tri31

I am so glad I watched this movie. Gas development is all about energy and profit.

http://thefuelfilm.com/

Our generation is on the verge of the same terrible mistake that out grandparents made. Their faith in the lies told by the petroleum industry, mirrors todays gas mythology. Without standard oil's influence our grandparents would have continued to develop their own bio fuels.

It is really important that we educate ourselves, we live in an age in which we are gifted with access to information.

We are no longer chained to the for profit media. This is a movie about solutions, not more reasons to be depressed.


----------



## Caneel

Did you happen to see the recent Time magazine from 2 or 3 weeks ago? It profiled a couple whose pond and trees were distroyed when a containment pond failed on a neighbor's property. Just last week a well blew and dumped all sorts of contaminated water into the creek, which will drain into the Susquehanna River.

Already, officials are saying the treatment and discharge of frack water is changing the ph (I think I have it right) of the river water and they are moving to stop the treatment of the water by treatment plants. (the plants discharge treated water into the river)

What is mind boggling up here is the dollars the gas companies are pumping into the local economy, it is making people overlook environmental issues. Everyday my DH comes home with stories about so-and-so getting $80,000 a month in royalities and such-and-such hunting camp selling lease rights for $500,000. These amounts are absolute fortunes to someone in northern PA. Many local businesses are feeling a positive trickle down effect but it bothers me to know that so much could go terribly wrong.


----------



## tri31

Caneel, I was reading that many water tests don't really address things in fracking waste water. My dad lives in Bradford county, I know what you mean about the "as long as the cash is flowing, ignorance is bliss" mentality you see in the locals. I pray you well.

In the event, any of you all are close to the Southern Tier

FREE TALK BY DR. SANDRA STEINGRABER

PROTECTING OUR CHILDREN FROM ENVIRONMENTAL POLLUTION

Author whose book has been featured as an HBO movie "Living Downstream"

Friday, May 13, 2011 7:00 pm (doors open at 6:30 pm) Clayton Ave Elementary School, 209 Clayton Ave, Vestal, NY

Dr. Sandra Steingraber is a mother, biologist, ecologist, and cancer survivor who has won the Rachel Carson award for her writing about the connection between our health and the environment. Dr. Steingraber will be available for a book signing of her new book, "Raising Elijah," following the talk.

Sponsored by Binghamton Regional Sustainability Coalition


----------



## Quirky

Hi mamas, I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but wanted to say hi -- I'm a long-time MDC mama and I'm also the senior attorney for the Delaware Riverkeeper Network, www.delawareriverkeeper.org and we are deeply involved in shale gas advocacy. I have two lawsuits pending against the Delaware River Basin Commission right now on shale gas and another in Pennsylvania against the DEP. We also submitted extensive comments on the DRBC draft regs. Please check out our website for advocacy opportunities!


----------



## tccandlsccmom

Such an important cause! Great info on this site....


----------



## tri31

New York bankers are highly concerned about natural gas leasing impacts on mortgage lending. 
Due to current lending policies and practices, properties with gas leases might not quality for mortgage loans. Properties might not quality for mortgage loans even if properties with gas leases are located within 200 feet. 
Suffice it to say, this issue could have devastating economic effects on homeowners, real estate investors, financial institutions and Wall Street. 

Key sections are highlighted to help you wade through the banking jargon and my equally dense prose. 

It is more important than ever to ask your Legislators to become signatories to Assemblywoman Lifton's letter to Governor Cuomo requesting that the scope of the SGEIS be expanded. Use the form letter below. 

Finally, we are barely short of 5,000 signatories to the coalition letter that asked Governor Cuomo to expand the scope of the SGEIS. Please beat the bushes to help us reach that goal. 

Hold onto your hats. The mortgage loan issue could really pack a wallop. I will keep you apprised. 

Best,

Walter

May 17, 2011

Honorable Andrew M. Cuomo
Governor of New York State
The State Capitol
Albany, NY 12224

Dear Governor Cuomo:

As you will see from the information I am providing for your review, New York lenders are gravely concerned about natural gas leasing potentially reducing property values, threatening the "quiet enjoyment" of homes and preventing the granting of mortgage loans in our state.

That is why I write to request that you immediately expand the scope of the Marcellus Shale Supplemental Generic Environmental Impact Statement (SGEIS) to address gas leasing impacts on homeowners, real estate investors and financial institutions.

Given the wide-ranging economic implications of these mortgage lending concerns, this issue warrants your urgent, top priority attention. I believe it is imperative that all lending concerns be fully resolved by your administration's efforts to revise the draft SGEIS' fundamental shortcomings pursuant to Executive Order No. 41.

*March 24, 2011 Memorandum: Gas and Oil Leases Impact on Residential Lending*

This document is a detailed, self-explanatory memorandum circulated by a Vice President for Residential Mortgage Lending at the Tompkins County Trust Company headquartered in Ithaca, NY. It notes:

*"Gas/oil leases are generally NOT (emphasis in the original) accepted by lenders such as Wells, First Place Bank, Provident Funding, GMAC, FNCB, Fidelity, FHA, First Liberty or Bank of America. It would be difficult, if not impossible, to the meet the 'acceptable if commonly granted' rule."

*"Surface or sub surface rights within 200 feet of a residential structure would not be acceptable for conventional financing in the Secondary market."

*"NYS title insurance gas endorsements specifically void title insurance coverage if the premises are used for any commercial venture."

*"Lenders are responsible to warrant several items to the investor in the Secondary market that can not be done leaving lenders with significant liability."

*"Surface or sub surface rights within 300 feet of a residential structure OR within 300 feet of property boundary lines would not be acceptable for FHA [Federal Housing Administration] (Department of HUD [Housing and Urban Development]) financing."

See: http://toxicstargeting.com/sites/default/files/pdfs/TTC-Gas-Res-Lend-HL.pdf

*PowerPoint Presentation*

These PowerPoint slides summarize a wide array of mortgage lending issues.

According to slide nine: "Legal Issues

*- Executing a lease or easement may have the potential to restrict the property from being sold, building... (emphasis added)" *

According to slide 15: "- Residential Lending Issues

- Secondary Market Requirement:
- Title insurance endorsements required to affirmatively insure the lender against damage or loss due to exercise of drilling rights
- NYS title insurance comprehensive endorsement contains the following restrictions that would likely void coverage if they exist:
- No structures over 35 feet tall on premises
- No storage of any material, machinery, equipment or supplies on premises
- Premises shall not be used for any commercial purposes
- *All allowed in typical gas lease - coverage likely void (emphasis added)."*

See: http://toxicstargeting.com/sites/default/files/pdfs/110512_tompkins_trust0001.pdf

*Conclusion*

Natural gas leasing could have staggering implications for New York's lenders, homeowners and real estate investors given the potential scope of horizontal hydrofracturing in our state's Marcellus Shale formation. Current lending policies and practices can preclude existing/potential homeowners and property investors from purchasing or selling real estate with gas leases due to the inability to obtain mortgage loans. Even properties located near parcels with gas leases might not qualify for mortgage loans due to "secondary" market requirements.

Individuals who have signed gas leases very likely had no inkling of these onerous implications. There has been extensive discussion of the alleged economic benefits of gas drilling in New York. The banking documents I am providing raise profound concerns that gas leasing could impair the state's mortgage lending and real estate markets. Even Wall Street's securitization of bundled mortgage loans could be impacted.

Nearly 5,000 elected officials, business owners, farmers, civic and environmental groups, citizens, students and religious leaders are signatories to a coalition letter requesting that you require immediate public comment regarding expanding the scope of the SGEIS to include key concerns that were excluded from the scope of the proceeding when it began more than three years ago.

See: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/cuomo/coalition_letter

A total of 62 legislators, including Democrats and Republicans in the Assembly and State Senate, have similarly written you in that regard. See:http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/documents/letters/2011/04/13/assembly

To date, you have not provided a favorable reply to these requests.

In the more than three years that shale gas horizontal hydrofracturing has been discussed in New York State, I had not seen a single word written about mortgage lending impacts until I read the documents I am providing for your review. That scenario underscores why you must require immediate public comment to identify all other issues that your administration should address as the draft SGEIS is revised pursuant to Executive Order No. 41. Please afford the public a comment period without further delay.

Thank you for your consideration. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions that I might be able to answer regarding my request.

Very truly yours,

Walter Hang

*Legislative Letter Requesting That Governor Cuomo Expand the Scope of the SGEIS*

Please ask your legislators to become signatories to Assemblywoman Barbara Lifton's letter requesting that Governor Cuomo provide an immediate public comment period about expanding the scope of the SGEIS. This letter has 62 signatories, including Democrats and Republicans in the Assembly and State Senate. Getting at least 100 signatories might generate a favorable reply.

Use this request letter: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/lifton_letter/request

Representative Lifton's self-explanatory letter is posted at: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/node/5826

*Take Action Today!*

*Drum up more signatories to the Governor Cuomo coaltion letter, particularly groups and elected officials. We are verging on 5,000 signatories.*
See: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/cuomo/coalition_letter


----------



## tri31

http://thecapitolpressroom.org/does-natural-gas-leasing-hurt-property-values/


----------



## tri31

May 26 2011 There was a hearing in Albany addressing the health effects of fracking. http://gdacc.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/sandra-steingraber-assembly-testimony-52611/

Hear are some links, covering areas of concern to any family.

This needs to be common knowledge. Tell someone you love.

www.steingraber.com/






www.endocrinedisruption.com/home.php


----------



## Quirky

Please come to the hearing June 1 in Deposit NY if you can! On ExxonMobile's water grab for a fracking operation that hasn't even been approved yet:

More details here:

http://www.delawareriverkeeper.org/act-now/urgent-details.aspx?Id=74


----------



## tri31

Car is in the shop. I will try to get there! Thank you so much. I didn't know about this and I live in Broome! I am working on signatures!


----------



## tri31

http://www.pressconnects.com/article/20110601/NEWS01/106010415/Oquaga-Creek-water-withdrawal-request-draws-flood-responses?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## tri31

Hi everyone. This weekend in Binghamton there will be a really cool event. Sandra Steingraber will be speaking at the river walk hotel on Friday June 4th.

*Binghamton Riverwalk
Hotel & Conference Center
225 Water Street
Binghamton, New York 13901
*

June 5th will be wonderful music and workshops at Recreation park

Details here

www.fingerlakescleanwaters.org/

The park is bounded by Seminary Avenue on the South, Schubert Street on the North, Beethoven Street on the West, and Laurel Avenue on the East, Recreation Park.


----------



## tri31

We had such a good time at the big splash . Great music and community. There will be another event in Syracuse (NY). June 12th

http://fingerlakescleanwaters.org/


----------



## tri31

*Urgent Marcellus Shale Gas Alert (Friday June 10th)*
Walter Hang writes with the utmost urgency to ask you to take immediate action to spell out how the Department of Environmental Conservation must revise its woefully inadequate draft Supplemental Generic Environmental Impact Statement (SGEIS). That revision is required pursuant to Executive Order No. 41.

We must deluge DEC with detailed, substantive comments during the next ten days. Our efforts could very well determine whether Marcellus Shale horizontal hydrofracturing goes forward in New York in two years, five years or perhaps not at all.

To date, not one horizontal hydrofractured well has been drilled in New York's Marcellus Shale. That is because a de facto Marcellus Shale horizontal hydrofracturing moratorium is in effect until a Final SGEIS is adopted.

At a minimum, that likely will not happen for two or three more years. At a maximum, it could be much longer. DEC's 1992 GEIS took 12 years to complete. The current SGEIS proceeding began in 2008.

I will be drafting detailed comments in the next few days that you can use as a guide.

*send him comments WITHIN TEN DAYS*. Please email your comments to the Commissioner at: joem[email protected]. Please cc: [email protected] so I can circulate noteworthy comments.

Over the last five months, we focused intense pressure on the Governor by holding rallies, gaining the support of 64 Legislators, meeting with DEC and generating massive press coverage. This week, the Governor finally replied to our coalition letter. Unfortunately, his polite letter does not provide a favorable reply to our requests. See: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/sites/default/files/pdfs/CuomoReply_110602.pdf

Now we know where we stand. Our backs are essentially against the wall with time fast running out.

Governor Cuomo's Director of State Operations just ordered Commissioner Martens to complete the revision of the draft SGEIS by July 1st. Setting that arbitrary deadline is highly troubling because the Commissioner earlier stated that finishing the revision could take all summer.

I wrote to Commissioner Martens about providing input directly to DEC without further delay. He did not oppose my proposed plan, so we are underway. See: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/documents/letters/2011/06/05/martens

*Submit Written Comments to DEC Within Ten Days*

If we raise enough substantive concerns, there will be no way that DEC can complete its revision by the Governor's 7/1/11 deadline. We must unleash a torrent of comments.

This strategy allows us to see if DEC responds to our written concerns. If they are ignored in the revised draft, we can argue that DEC's efforts were obviously inadequate and require the process to be started over.

I am pleased to provide for your use a Generic Concerned Citizen version of my letter to Commissioner Martens requesting that DEC address additional concerns as part of its revision of the draft SGEIS.

This version removes my personal references. You can embellish it as you see fit.  You can use all or part of the letter or the data that are referenced.

See: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/documents/letters/2011/06/16/martens-generic

Please email your comments to the Commissioner at: [email protected]. Please cc: [email protected]

*DEC Commissioner Marten's Comments on How to Revise the draft SGEIS*

After activists and I met with the Commissioner on 3/23/11, an Associated Press (AP) article quoted him on the record:

"'Some people say we should reopen the process. We're looking at all of that,' Martens said. '*We're trying to solicit* *and digest all the information we can and put it into a document that addresses all the concerns raised to date* [emphasis added]. It's a really formidable task.'

Martens said *New York**'s permitting guidelines will address problems that have been seen in other states, particularly Pennsylvania, where Marcellus Shale drilling and fracking has been blamed for contamination of water wells and rivers* [emphasis added]."

See the AP article at: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/news/2011-05-23/ap-interview-ny-drilling-regs-may-take-all-summer

*Key EPA and State Documents For Your Review*

Please keep the Commissioner's comments in mind as you draft your input. Please speak directly to the points he specified.

Here are some documents and data that will help you spell out your concerns.

You can refer to Toxics Targeting's original comments regarding the shortcomings of the draft SGEIS: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/dSGEIS_comments

See the coalition letter to Governor Cuomo: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/cuomo/coalition_letter

See detailed comments prepared by the U. S. Environmental Protection Agency as well as important documents about shale gas problems in other states:

http://www.toxicstargeting.com/sites/default/files/pdfs/docs_110303.pdf

http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/documents/comments/2009/31/12/epa_comments

Regarding horizontal hydrofracturing hazards in Pennsylvania, please request that DEC review all 30,000 pages of documents recently released by Ian Urbina as part of his landmark Marcellus Shale gas wastewater series in The New York Times. An immense amount of information is available at: http://topics.nytimes.com/top/news/us/series/drilling_down/index.html

Please make sure to request that DEC addresses the massive staffing problems documented in former Executive Deputy Commissioner Stewart Gruskin's historic memo that got DEC Commissioner Grannis fired. See: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/sites/default/files/dec_dobletter_Grannis2010-HL.pdf
Contact your senator

http://www.nysenate.gov/district/52


----------



## Quirky

From the Delaware Riverkeeper Network:

*Please Call New York Legislators now to protect New York from gas drilling pollution!*

There are 3 critical bills before the New York legislature that need to be pushed andpushed hard right now - this is the last week left in the legislative session and all legislation related to gas drilling and hydraulic fracturing is being blocked. New York is being dumped on by Pennsylvania due to toxic wastes being sent here, municipalities are being challenged intheir efforts to exercise their rights and fulfill their responsibilities, and the State is on the verge of being fracked big time. Let's unblock this stalemate to protect New York's water and environment*!*

*Please take a minute to make these calls now:*


*A.7400 Sweeney/S.5592 Carlucci -- One Year Moratorium on Hydrofracking:* The Assembly has passed this bill but the Senate needs to act or it will die. This bill will suspend all permitting for hydraulic fracturing until June 1, 2012.
*A.7013 Sweeney/S.4616 Avella -- Classifying Fracking Waste as Hazardous: Toxic drilling wastes are being imported to New York from Pennsylvania, where they are drilling like mad and have lots to get rid of. *This bill will update current regulations so that all waste from natural gas drilling that meets the definition of hazardous waste in New York State Law will be subject to all generation, transportation, treatment, storage and disposal laws and regulations.
*A.3245 Lifton/S.3472 Oppenheimer -- Restoring Local Protections over Natural Gas Development:* This bill clarifies that local governments retain the right to enact and enforce zoning laws of general applicability with respect to land use within their jurisdiction when confronted with the negative impacts from oil and gas development. The burden of oil and gas development is an unfunded mandate on upstate communities if they are not allowed to use the most basic land-use planning tools to protect unique local assets.

Thank you for taking the time to insist the NY Legislature does the right thing!

Here are the names and numbers:

*Senate Majority Leader Dean Skelos: (518) 455-3171*
Senator James Alesi: (518) 455-2015
Senator Hugh Farley: (518) 455-2181

Senator Kemp Hannon: (518) 455-2200

Senator William Larkin: (518) 455-2770

Senator Kenneth LaValle: (518) 455-3121

Senator Thomas Libous: (518) 455-2677

Senator Carl Marcellino: (518) 455-2390

Senator George Maziarz: (518) 455-2024

Senator Michael Nozzolio: (518) 455-2366

Senator Stephen Saland: (518) 455-2411

Senator James Seward: (518) 455-3131


----------



## tri31

A recent poll shows that nearly 26% of NewYorkers are not sure where they stand on gas drilling in NY state. Not surpising, our local media is not even doing a good job covering PA drilling issues.

Here is just a thimble full I easily found this week,

http://thedailyreview.com/news/bradford-county-woman-addresses-gas-rally-1.1158805

http://thedailyreview.com/news/driver-injured-in-water-tanker-crash-is-identified-1.1161333

http://citizensvoice.com/news/protest-crashes-riverfest-1.1163924#axzz1PjCpktGx

http://citizensvoice.com/news/6-month-investigation-finds-little-oversight-looming-problems-1.853862#axzz1PjCpktGx

Inform yourself. No one can do that for you.

Our homes and families will be impacted. Land owner or city dweller, no matter who you are. Legislation is underway. The question is are you aware that time is so short.

Just drilling the well lets out a pandora's box of pathagens. That's before they "frack"

http://www.youtube.com/user/ShaleShock#p/u/26/1mhDFYUQdq0


----------



## tri31

I don't mean to have tunnel vision, this is not a local (NY) issue. Pollution for profit is living a nightmare.

Hear is some insight from TX

http://txsharon.blogspot.com/?expref=next-blog


----------



## tri31

NY Times emails reveal shale gas myth

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/us/26gas.html?_r=2&pagewanted=3&src=tptw


----------



## tri31

So the senate didn't act on any legislation*.*

*This means there is no moratorium, no update on waste water treatment, nothing.*

The last day of June is almost here! Many events (including drilling accidents) have transpired since 2009. Current data must be included in the DEC's review.

http://www.pressconnects.com/article/20110629/VIEWPOINTS02/106290302

Please call Cuomo

http://action.foodandwaterwatch.org/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=7140


----------



## tri31

Walter wrote to provide a quick update. In less than a week, we have generated extensive press coverage of the fundamental unfairness of DEC's revised draft SGEIS and are beginning to hammer away at its massive shortcomings.

http://www.toxicstargeting.com/news/2011-07-06/gov-may-lift-fracking-ban-0
http://www.toxicstargeting.com/news/2011-07-01/dec-charts-frackings-future
http://www.theithacajournal.com/article/20110630/NEWS01/106300407/DEC-issues-tougher-recommendations-hydrofracking?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
http://blog.timesunion.com/capitol/archives/73452/a-m-roundup-layoffs-prisons-fracking-oh-my/

The revised draft SGEIS is dreadfully inadequate and provides less protection than PA requires for gas drilling wastewater discharged into publicly owned treatment works. That is shockingly unacceptable.

*Bright and early this morning, dozens of activists gathered in Binghamton to confront DEC Commissioner Martens* as he arrived to defend his incomplete proposal. We totally got the drop on the other side and had the venue to ourselves. We got to ask him questions, wave pithy, eloquent signs and loudly chant *"Equal Protection for All New Yorkers"* as he drove by.

Thanks to all our stalwart colleagues from Binghamton, Ithaca and around the Southern Tier, including NYRAD, Binghamton Environmental and Shaleshock. In particular, many thanks to Karen Glauber and Elaine Perkus, who worked long into the night to enable the event to happen. Our ability to gather intelligence, surmount logistical challenges and make the event a success with virtually zero advance notice is a testament to working wonderfully well together for nearly a year. It was another great day at the grassroots level in this fight. Bless you all.

See coverage at: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/news/2011-07-06/message-martens
http://www.toxicstargeting.com/news/2011-07-06/anti-drilling-protest

See photos of activists and the Commissioner speeding away in his SUV at: http://www.toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/photos/martens

*Speaking of excellent grassroots victories, we recently learned that Auburn, NY has stopped accepting even a single drop of gas drilling wastewater.* That is a landmark achievement that could set a critical precedent for the rest of New York.

This campaign is another example of coachable citizen activists working hard and well together to win important victories.  With a modicum of assistance, they took full advantage of coverage in The New York Times and local outlets that Auburn was accepting more gas drilling wastewater than any other municipal plant in New York State. They generated additional press coverage, gathered more than 1,300 signatories to a coalition letter requesting that the practice be halted and built a formidable local coalition of supporters.

In short order, the Auburn Citizen editorialized in favor of a gas drilling wastewater moratorium, technical challenges were surmounted and nearly 200 citizens showed up for a major rally before a key City Council meeting.

The next day, the firm dumping 87% of the gas drilling wastewater into the plant called it quits. It was later revealed that all the other haulers had reportedly halted shipments due to regulatory shortcomings.

*Tomorrow there will be a key vote. Get there if you can.*

"On Thursday, July 7th at 4:30pm at City Hall, 24 South St., Auburn, NY, Auburn City Council is going to be voting on the following resolution:

C. Council Resolution #94 of 2011 prohibiting the City of Auburn from accepting natural gas drilling water at the Wastewater Treatment Plant."

Thank you Terry ([email protected]) and Beth Beer Cuddy and all your colleagues at the Cayuga Anti-fracking Alliance (CAFA) for your efforts. Thanks very much to everyone who showed up at the rally. That was a stellar day.

See the progression of this campaign:

See 6/18/11 at: http://auburnpub.com/news/opinion/blogs/24south/

http://auburnpub.com/news/local/article_1724031c-8746-11e0-b663-001cc4c002e0.html

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2011/05/auburn_group_hopes_protest_swa.html

http://auburnpub.com/news/opinion/editorial/article_06d968b0-89a5-11e0-a1eb-001cc4c03286.html

*In conclusion, we likely have three months to kill the revised draft SGEIS by sending it back to the drawing board. Otherwise, it could get adopted as a Final SGEIS and New York's de facto Marcellus Shale horizontal hydrofracturing moratorium could be lifted. *

I implore you not to waste a moment of precious time or we might all regret it. 

I hope to have an analysis for your review shortly.

Best,

Walter

*Call Governor Cuomo ASAP at 518-474-8390.

Email the Governor at http://www.governor.ny.gov/contact/GovernorContactForm.php*

*A.* Demand Equal Environmental Protection for All New Yorkers From Marcellus Shale Horizontal Hydrofracturing.

*B.* If Marcellus Shale Hydrofracturing cannot be done safely in New York City and Syracuse watersheds, state lands and over primary aquifers, it obviously cannot be done safely anywhere in New York.

*C.* Send the draft SGEIS back to the drawing board for yet another do-over.


----------



## tri31

Quirky? Do you know about base line water testing? I/we can't defend our water (our birthright) without one.

My local health dept has this list posted

http://www.gobroomecounty.com/eh/water-testing-laboratories

Do these entities test for both the naturally occuring pathogens (that drilling opens a pathway for) and the industrial hazards released by fracking?

I am at home with four kids, thank you







.

Like most of us, we can't piss away a dime. Any thoughts on where to get our testing done?


----------



## tri31

Tell the dept of energy to stop pushing the oil and gas agenda on fracking. Demand an equal voice, the lobbies for these industries are outspending environmental groups 4-1.

http://action.foodandwaterwatch.org/p/salsa/web/tellafriend/public/?tell_a_friend_KEY=9248


----------



## Quirky

Let me ask at Delaware Riverkeeper Network and see what they say. I will try to get back to you in a week or two -- our stream monitoring person is on vacation for the next couple of weeks so I may not be able to get an answer ASAP. (But if you're in NY you really do have time to figure it out -- with the SGEIS release, it's still not complete, and there are going to have to be regulations written before any gas drilling a occur).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tri31*
> 
> Quirky? Do you know about base line water testing? I/we can't defend our water (our birthright) without one.
> 
> My local health dept has this list posted
> 
> http://www.gobroomecounty.com/eh/water-testing-laboratories
> 
> Do these entities test for both the naturally occuring pathogens (that drilling opens a pathway for) and the industrial hazards released by fracking?
> 
> I am at home with four kids, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like most of us, we can't piss away a dime. Any thoughts on where to get our testing done?


----------



## tri31

This is a must hear interview! Please share.

http://blogs.wcny.org/the-capitol-pressroom-program-for-november-12-2010/

just in case you missed this program

http://thecapitolpressroom.org/does-natural-gas-leasing-hurt-property-values/


----------



## Quirky

Webinar on water testing July 26: http://www.mpnnow.com/newsnow/x401791666/Web-event-addresses-well-water-concerns-with-fracking


----------



## tri31

NYS dept of transportation cautions DSGEIS does not address many gas traffic impacts and unless revised impinges state and local ability to remediate problems.

http://www.pressconnects.com/article/20110726/NEWS01/107260384/Document-estimates-fracking-s-toll-N-Y-roads-?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

Document link

http://www.pressconnects.com/assets/pdf/CB177299726.PDF

BTW

tonight is the town of Vestal's opportunity to say "no to drilling".

7pm at the town hall be early, if you want to speak.


----------



## tri31

"The liberty of a democracy is not safe if the people tolerate the growth of private power to a point where it becomes stronger than the democratic state itself. That in its essence is fascism." - Franklin Delano Roosevelt Unfortunatly my visit to the local town board indicates a clear and present danger of the gas drilling industries potential to dominate our region. Federal state and local representives are following the money.


----------



## monkey's mom

subbing....i'm fighting coal currently (tooth and nail for my community), but I want to support and stick together....hope that's ok.


----------



## tri31

So glad to meet you, we are fighting for the same cause. In fact I think part of the problem (environmental activism) is that this one objective is fragmented into a thousand parts. Let us come together. Pollution for profit has controlling interests all over the planet. How can we help eachother?


----------



## tri31

Speaking of the same cause, our pro indusrty government just arrested several good people for no good reason.

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/234419-US-Naomi-Klein-arrested-at-D-C-pipeline-protest

Many blessings to these brave activists. Our childrens resources are under seige, and the western world is asleep.

Teach peace, demand accountability.


----------



## tri31

Morning I thought this news worthy.

http://marcelluseffect.blogspot.com/2011/08/marcellus-math-fun-with-frack-tions.html

Of course I am not surprised that the pie in the sky gas production estimates are fictional. It's good to hear the feds are willing to adjust their outlook, and it's quite distressing that the NYDEC hasn't.

Also this week this very interesting piece caught my eye http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11242/1170836-503.stm seems that official assesments (PA state and local) refuse to support the gas industries claims of the tremendous local economic benefits of shale gas. As it turns out the proper data for actually tracking this money is not even in place.










Still, our elected officials are drawing up policy based on gas mythology.


----------



## tri31

*Top 10 Fracking Flaws (revised DSGEIS)*

1. *New York State isn't proposing to ban any chemicals,* even those known to be

toxic and carcinogenic. While the proposed public disclosure component has been

strengthened, telling New Yorkers what toxic chemicals will be used is not the

same as protecting the public from negative health impacts.

2. *The preliminary draft allows drilling waste to escape treatment as hazardous*

*waste,* even if it is in fact hazardous under the law. This means fracking waste

could be sent to treatment facilities unable to properly treat it, putting the health

and safety of our waters and communities at grave risk.

3. *The state proposes allowing sewage plants to treat drilling wastes,* even

though such plants are not permitted to handle the toxic elements in such wastes,

and even though the DEC itself has called into question New York's capacity and

ability to treat fracking wastes.

4. *Drinking water supplies would be inadequately protected.* The preliminary

draft increases buffers and setbacks from aquifers and wells. However the

protections are inconsistent and can be waived in some instances. All setbacks

and buffers must be set to provide maximum protections that cannot be altered.

5. *Some fracking restrictions would have sunset dates.* The preliminary draft

proposes to place some areas of the state off limits to gas drilling, but upon closer

examination, many of the restrictions have sunset dates and some of the protective

buffers only call for site-specific individual environmental review, rather than

clear restrictions.

6. *The preliminary draft does not analyze public health impacts,* despite the fact

that fracking-related air pollution and the potential for water contamination have

serious effects on people-especially the elderly and children, and communities

downwind and downstream of proposed fracking operations. There is growing

evidence of negative health impacts related to gas extraction in other states.

7. *The DEC proposes issuing permits before formal rulemaking is complete,* a

backward move that leaves New York's waters and communities at risk.

8. *The state is breaking up environmental impact reviews.* The thousands of

miles of pipelines or compressor stations required for drilling to get the resulting

gas to market will be reviewed by a different agency under a different process.

Without an accounting of such impacts, New York's environmental assessment is

incomplete and the full impacts of fracking are unknown. The Public Service

Commission has jurisdiction over gas infrastructure. As such, Governor Cuomo

should direct state agencies to coordinate their efforts in order to protect our air,

water and communities.

9. *While proposing to put the New York City and Syracuse watersheds offlimits*

*to drilling, critical water supply infrastructure would not be protected.*

The state proposes a buffer around New York City drinking water infrastructure

in which only an additional review would be required and upon which projects

could be permitted-not a formal ban. The proposed buffer is only one-quarter as

long as a typical horizontal wellbore, too close to the sensitive, aging

infrastructure that provides the city with drinking water. There are no proposed

buffer requirements for Syracuse.

10. *New York's environmental agency has been subject to steep budget and staff*

*cuts and does not have adequate staff or resources to properly oversee*

*fracking, even if every possible protection were in place*. This reality raises the

possibility that the DEC will be forced to cut corners with its reviews or fast-track

permits despite the risks. Natural Resources Defense Council and Environmental

Advocates of New York are members of an advisory panel expected to weigh in

on agency resources and staffing in the months to come.

read more at www.CleanWaterNotDirtyDrilling.org NY has a mere 60 days to comment to the DEC and advocate for more responsible mandate. Let your voice be heard!


----------



## tccandlsccmom

This issue seems to be heating up again in the media...


----------



## tri31

Please share Sandra's videos


----------



## tri31

All told, the oil and gas industry spent $174.7 million and registered 788 lobbyists to influence lawmakers and regulators last year, according to the Center for Responsive Politics, a nonpartisan research organization. Since 1998, the industry has spent $966.8 million on lobbying, making it the sixth-biggest-spending interest group in Washington, the center found. Furthermore, in a well-researched article today, the Center for American Progress' Brad Johnson revealed that the members who hosted this morning's hearing were the recipients of a lump sum of over $11 million in campaign contributions from the gas and oil industry. Johnson closed his article by pointing out the core flawed premise of this phony scandal.

"The solar industry is truly dependent on subsidies," subcommittee chairman Cliff Stearns (R-FL) said at the conclusion of the hearing. Stearns did not express similar outrage about the hundreds of billions of dollars that have gone into subsidizing the oil, gas, coal and nuclear industries. None of the Republican members of the panel worried about the $11 million in subsidies they have received from the fossil fuel and nuclear industries in campaign contributions.

Rather than examine the dirty energy subsidy implications of this story, opportunistic politicians and media have focused on the *tiny by comparison* $535 million loan guarantee to Solyndra initiated by former President George W. Bush and approved by current President Barack Obama. The bulk of the media have instead flocked to the "alternative energy must not be viable" narrative.

Solyndra Loan was Pennies By Comparison -- Were they Set Up to Fail?

It is no wonder then, that handed a loan that was pennies by comparison to what the fossil fuel industry receives in subsidies and tax breaks on an annual basis from the government, Solyndra was bound to fail. The Chinese government, for one, recently handed $20 billion to solar panel corporations. Given no tax cuts, no extra subsidies after the initial loans, and handed an astronomical handicap in an energy industry dominated by oil and coal, journalists have yet to ask government officials the crucial question:

With members of both parties finger-pointing and laying the blame on Solyndra, was Solydra, all along, set up to fail by the federal government? Is that what's really going on here?

Dave Roberts of Grist may have hit the nail on the head:

For a mix of financial and ideological reasons, U.S. conservative movement activists, operators, and politicos hate clean energy. They don't believe in climate change, they love fossil fuels and fossil-fuel campaign donations, and they think, or want the U.S. public to think, that clean energy is weak, unreliable, marginal, and dependent on government subsidies. They have been trying to make that case for a long while. What Solyndra gives them is a symbol, something to use as a stand-in to discredit not just the DOE loan program, but all government support for clean energy and indeed clean energy itself.

One can only hope the terms of the debate change, and quickly!

http://www.desmogblog.com/


----------



## tri31

*FIFTY-NINE SCIENTISTS WARN GOVERNOR CUOMO* *THAT MUNICIPAL DRINKING WATER FILTRATION*

*SYSTEMS ARE NOT EQUIPPED TO HANDLE CHEMICALS* *AND CONTAMINANTS RESULTING FROM*

*HYDROFRACKING*

*SCIENTISTS RESPOND TO CUOMO'S VOW TO LET SCIENCE AND HEALTH*

*CONCERNS GUIDE DECISION*

*http://www.psehealthyenergy.org/data/PSE_Release,_Letter_to_Cuomo,_9-15-11,_final.pdf*

http://eany.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=340:sept-19-2011&catid=42:capitol-insider&Itemid=81


----------



## tri31

Many regulations geared towards protecting

the population from the impacts of toxic

substances are based on results from adult

studies, which fail to account for the

different toxicokinetics in the young.

What a tough day it has been already. Here is some information about childrens environmental heath, endocrine disruption. .http://www.psr.org/ &

http://www.cehn.org/resources/ceh101

This is a site that tracks commonly used chemicals and human health impacts. http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/index.html

Three of my seven pregnancies have ended in early losses, so this is a subject I generally avoid. My guess is most moms and dads do, it is outrageous that every mother (I know) understands the dangers of beer and cigs and crib bumpers but are unaware that our kids are not being protected from industrial chemicals. The air and water in your womb make up the most fragile of environments. It is time to start talking to about this.


----------



## tri31

Sandra Steingraber 9/27/11






&

http://www.orionmagazine.org/index.php/articles/article/6405


----------



## tri31

The Delaware River Basin, a vital part of the interconnected watershed system that provides water to 15 million people in Delaware, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and New York, including half of New York City, is facing the most serious threat in its history. There is currently a moratorium on hydraulic fracturing (fracking) in the region, but that could drastically change on October 21st when the Delaware River Basin Commission (DRBC) will meet to vote on whether to end the moratorium.

Fracking in the Basin would be a devastating blow to the eco-system of the Delaware River Basin and the surrounding areas and an assault on the safety of our drinking water. The damage that could be caused by fracking would impact the landscape for years to come. Despite industry claims that it is "safe," a long list of violations, accidents, spills, and incidents of contaminated water are evidence to the contrary.

It is critical that we all act together and act now to let our elected officials and the oil and gas industry know that we will not stand for the destruction of one our most precious resources-clean and safe drinking water. Stand with Delaware Riverkeeper, Riverkeeper, and other environmental organizations in a united front against unregulated and unchecked fracking at a protest rally on October 21st at the Patriot's Theater, War Memorial in Trenton, New Jersey.

Call President Obama and the governors of New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Delaware can influence whether to allow fracking in the Delaware River Basin. On October 21, the Delaware River Basin Commission - comprised of representatives appointed by each governor and President Obama - will convene for a vote on proposed regulations. We will hold each elected official accountable for how their representative votes.

Will you join me in asking our governor and the president to protect our drinking water from risky natural gas drilling?

Please call your Governor and President Obama 
and urge them to vote no on fracking the Delaware: 
President Obama: 866-586-4069
NJ - Governor Christie: 877-559-7809
NY - Governor Cuomo: 866-961-3208
PA - Governor Corbett: 866-582-4813
DE - Governor Markell: 877-247-182


----------



## tri31

DID YOU KNOW?

*The natural gas industry has exemptions or exclusions from key parts of at least 7 of the 15 major federal environmental laws designed to protect air and water from radioactive and hazardous chemicals.*

Below are the seven laws listed in the order they were passed.

*National Environmental Policy Act*

1969 Requires that government agencies evaluate environmental impacts of major federal actions like authorizing oil and gas drilling on public land.

2005 Congress exempts drillers from having to produce certain types of rigorous reports on the potential environmental impact of some types of oil and gas activities.

2006-7 The Bureau of Land Management grants the exemption to a quarter of all wells approved on public land in the West.

*Clean Air Act*

1970 Limits emissions of toxic air pollutants.

1990 Congress amends the act, strengthening limits on emissions of more than 180 hazardous air pollutants, but exempts all oil and gas wells from certain protections under this rule.

*Clean Water Act*

1972 Limits discharges into rivers, lakes and streams. Establishes goals of water that is "fishable and swimmable" by 1983 and zero discharge of pollutants by 1985.

1987 Congress amends the act, requiring the E.P.A. to develop a permitting program for stormwater runoff, but these amendments largely exempt oil and gas exploration, production and processing.

2005 Congress expands the industry's exemptions to the act.

*Safe Drinking Water Act*

1974 Protects the quality of drinking water and regulates the injection of waste into underground areas.

1995 Carol Browner, head of the E.P.A., writes that hydraulic fracturing is not regulated by the part of the law that pertains to the "underground injection" of waste.

1997 A federal court rules that hydraulic fracturing constitutes "underground injection" and falls under the regulation.

2004 An E.P.A. study focused on coalbed methane concludes that the injection of hydraulic fracturing fluids into underground wells does not present a threat to drinking water. An E.P.A. whistleblower later charges that the study's conclusions were unsupported and that some members of the study's peer review panel had conflicts of interest.

2005 Congress exempts hydraulic fracturing from regulation under the act unless diesel is used.

*Resource Conservation and Recovery Act*

1976 Sets standards for the handling of hazardous wastes.

1980 Lawmakers tell the E.P.A. to study oil and gas exemptions and report back to Congress.

1988 Over objections from agency officials, the E.P.A decides not to apply some hazardous waste rules to specific oil and gas wastes.

*Superfund Act*

1980 Establishes a governmental response to releases of hazardous substances into the environment and holds polluting industries liable for cleanup costs. But natural gas and oil are not considered hazardous under this law, making it more difficult for the E.P.A. to hold some oil and gas operations liable.

*Emergency Planning and Community Right to Know Act*

1986 Requires certain industries to report to the E.P.A. on the storage, release or transfer of significant levels of toxic substances. But much of the oil and gas industry has not been required by the E.P.A. to follow the law's reporting requirements.

Please go to http://nyrad.org/ and get involved in our struggle to protect the commons for our children and their future!


----------



## Jane McClintock

*STATE - TELL GOVERNOR CUOMO & HIS DEC: DON'T FRACK NY STATE*

New York State will hold four public hearings on its proposed rule making concerning high volume hydraulic fracturing. Upstate hearings will be held on Nov. 16, 2011 at Dansville Middle School Auditorium, 31 Clara Barton St., Dansville, NY; Nov. 17, 2011 at The Forum Theatre, 236 Washington St., Binghamton, NY; and Nov. 29, 2011 at Sullivan County Community College, Seelig Theatre 112 College Rd., Loch Sheldrake, NY. The New York City hearing will be on Wednesday, Nov. 30, 2011 at Tribeca Performing Arts Center, 199 Chambers St., New York, NY. The hearings will be held at 1 and 6 p.m. at each of these venues. Also submit your comments.

How to comment.

*NY DAILY NEWS: CITY AND STATE ARE NEARLY 7 MILES APART ON NEED TO KEEP FRACKING AWAY FROM WATER SUPPLY*

Tuesday, October 11th 2011

New York City's chief water protector is raising a critical question about plans for intensive natural-gas drilling upstate: Could tremors from the process known as hydrofracking damage the city's underground aqueducts, disrupting their all-important billion-gallon-a-day flow? Read the story.


----------



## Jane McClintock

November 21 is DON'T FRACK THE DELAWARE Day. If you can't join us in Trenton, please, visit Delaware Riverkeeper's website for actions you can take from home! We need all the letters and calls we can get from residents in New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and Delaware!

http://www.delawareriverkeeper.org/act-now/urgent-details.aspx?Id=93


----------



## tri31

*Industry representatives say DEC hydrofracking rules may keep drillers out*

We can stop this, but we need your help! As of Monday, only 1,096 comments have been submitted, according to DeSantis. Deadline is December 12 2011. Four public hearings will be held in November, including Nov. 16 in Dansville, Livingston County, and Nov. 17 in Binghamton. DEC said the agency "NY will not cut corners in New York when it comes to protecting public health and environment."

Chip Northrup posted a guide to submitting a comment here. http://www.youtube.com/user/northrup49#p/a/u/0/deNiK_nl1jQ

Or if you want to do it by mail the address is

Bureau of Oil and Gas Regulation

NYSDEC division of Mineral Resources

625 Broadway, Third Floor

Albany, NY

Many are still on the fence about this; yesterday an article in the NY times concerning property values was released. *B*ankers and real estate executives, especially in New York, are starting to pay closer attention to the fine print and are raising provocative questions, such as: What happens if they lend money for a piece of land that ends up storing the equivalent of an Olympic-size swimming pool filled with toxic wastewater from drilling? Fearful of just such a possibility, some banks have become reluctant to grant mortgages on properties leased for gas drilling. At least eight local or national banks do not typically issue mortgages on such properties. Some real estate agents have started raising red flags. "When you decide to sell your house you may find it difficult to do so because many banks, here and elsewhere, will not mortgage properties with gas leases, which, in turn, limits the number of buyers willing and able to buy your property," It's not just well pads, gas wells require pipe lines, meter stations, which will mean compressor stations, gas holding facilities&#8230;any number of which may go through your neighborhood.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/20/us/rush-to-drill-for-gas-creates-mortgage-conflicts.html?_r=1


----------



## tri31

For years people here in New York have been saying we can't fight fracking, that it is a done deal. This is a lie!

Look at the most recent poll

http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/31/the-fracking-divide-who-will-win-out-in-n-y/?partner=rss&emc=rss

Quote:


> "But polls, some more scientific than others, in many of the areas most likely to see gas drilling tend to show overwhelming opposition of two-thirds or more, particularly to horizontal hydraulic fracturing, or fracking, a controversial process that injects chemicals and massive amounts of water into shale to free natural gas."


Please understand, there is a reason for the "rush" to drill. Look at my previous post regarding gas industry exemptions. Everyday the technology used to drill the Marcellus evolves. That's right there are already methods being tested that don't use millions of gallons of fresh water per well. Better technology that will keep toxins out of the air. Air pollution is one of the biggest most understudied health hazards. New technology is expensive. The gas industry wants to drill the Marcellus on the cheap, the laws favor industry. They will not be held accountable when the cost of production comes storming in! In 10 years they'll have fleased the land owners, and left the tax payers to deal with the damages. There are so many reasons to wait! The state has not done long term health studies! There is no mechanism for funding the agencies who will be struggling with additional costs brought by gas production! No way to fund disposal of waste! Our local board is basing ALL of it's gas policy on the assumption that the gas companies will come to the tax payers rescue when ever we call. The gas industry employs the best lawyers in the world! A fool lives by their assumptions!

SEND a message to your senator tell them to suspend drilling

http://www.signon.org/sign/nys-senators-bring-bill.fb1?source=s.fb&r_by=351080

demand the SGEIS be revised

http://toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/cuomo/coalition_letter/2011

Please give a little of your time and show up at the hearings! We are blessed to live in a democracy! This is our opportunity to show the world NY cares about our quality of life! Citizens have rights and responsibilities.

DEC will hold four public hearings on the revised draft SGEIS, draft regulations and proposed SPDES GP. Each public hearing will have an afternoon and an evening session from 1:00 pm to 4:00 pm and 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm, respectively.

*Comments will be accepted in written and oral format at the hearings.* The hearings will be held:

 Nov. 16: Dansville Middle School Auditorium, 31 Clara Barton St., Dansville, NY 14437

 Nov. 17: The Forum Theatre, 236 Washington Street, Binghamton, NY, 13901

 Nov. 29: Sullivan County Community College, Seelig Theatre, 112 College Rd, Loch Sheldrake, NY 12759

 Nov. 30: Tribeca Performing Arts Center, 199 Chambers Street, New York, NY, 10007


----------



## tri31

A federal advisory panel is warning that "serious environmental consequences" could result from the gas drilling technique known as hydraulic fracturing if steps aren't taken to reduce its impacts.

The seven-member committee said in a report released Thursday that progress by the federal government and the oil and gas industry on 20 recommendations it issued in August has been less than it hoped. It said if actions were not taken to avoid "excessive environmental impacts," a public outcry could delay or stop the gas drilling boom.

Energy Secretary Steven Chu asked the panel in May for advice on ways to improve hydraulic fracturing's safety and environmental soundness.

It recommended reducing air pollution and eliminating diesel fuel and disclosing all other chemicals pumped underground to fracture rock and access natural gas.

Oh and it also turns out that both the U.S Army and the U.S. Geological Survey armed with over fifty years of research have confirmed on a federal level that that "fluid injection" introduces subterranean instability and is a contributory factor in inducing increased seismic activity.

http://oilprice.com/Energy/Natural-Gas/U.S.-Government-Confirms-Link-Between-Earthquakes-and-Hydraulic-Fracturing.html


----------



## 95191

I posted in the local tribe area and no one responded about the Nov 21 rally in Trenton- shocking so little care about their water--HELLO NYC where do you think your drink water comes from?


----------



## tri31

Hi mama, glad to hear your voice. Thanks for speaking up! I just read this, it's from the Times last week, did ya see it?

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/07/opinion/krugman-here-comes-solar-energy.html?_r=2&hp


----------



## 95191

YES, I did see it

I am SHOCKED not to see anything in the tribe section when so many IRL in my area are going and we are FARRRRRRRRRRR from "crunchy" here - just super aware of the river (Delaware) but HELLO, like I said--this effects soooooooooooo many people!!! not just in PA

I do not know (not sure if this can even be "said" here- with the recent Penn State "thing") the sad thing is their deep connection and the total lack of knowledge by most! AND really the two are so closely related! MONEY MONEY MONEY!!!!!!!

FRACK for SPORT!! yea!!!! http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10260/1088268-100.stm

as a PA resident, the outcry over the damage of the lives (with the current thing) - is super tragic, throw in non-usable h2o and that is thousands and thousands of lives totally destroyed - once your water catches on fire you really won't want to play football


----------



## 95191

very sad to see that the local tribe area didn't respond at all -

as holistic type mothers I find this shocking!

my area contributed to the fracking rally in Trenton and the pressure prior to the rally certainly had a major impact







http://newjersey.sierraclub.org/PressReleases/0231.asp


----------



## tri31

Gas development has been a real wake up call. We were so frustrated to find that the motive to profit was so dominant in peoples decision making. It is really important that people are exposed to the real economics involved here. The media needs to stop making the issue jobs vs environment. Right vs left. It is the media, that has failed to inform the average person that a fraction of the population will profit from gas. They refuse to expose the massive costs that citizens will be forced to pay. Superfund site, what's that? Looking into exclusions,exemptions and state laws, it is clear that legally the gas industry is untouchable. I've heard lots of assumptions about what the gas industry may do. I don't see stories about how the state will pay for it's subsidies to the gas companies or increased funding to departments (like the DOT) that will be effected by massive industrial activities. You'd think someone would be carefully monitoring the produce/dairy products that are coming from formally rural, now industrialized areas. But, that would damage the economy. Just because they aren't taking potentially toxic products seriously doesn't mean people don't boycott them.The result is still economic harm. When people get sick from the toxic air pollution, they pay with there health. Again, the masses take on the financial burden. Tourism? When is your family planning to visit the oil production regions of Louisiana? People believe ignorance can be a sanctuary. In my county, those people are in local government.


----------



## tri31

Okay it's easy to be negative. I apologize to those politicians in our area that are clearly well informed on working for the publics well being. In case you are interested this is the binghamton DEC hearing


----------



## tri31

*New Food & Water Watch Analysis Reveals the New York SGEIS is exaggerating the Job Creation Potential of Shale Gas Development*

Washington, D.C.-As officials in New York determine whether to allow the controversial practice of hydraulic fracturing, the consumer advocacy group Food & Water Watch today released new analysis that finds that the Cuomo administration is exaggerating the potential of shale gas development to generate jobs for New Yorkers. How New York State Exaggerated Potential Job Creation from Shale Gas Development finds that New York residents should expect a mere fraction of the jobs promised by the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation.

Food & Water Watch examined the department's socioeconomic impact analysis and found that within its "average scenario", New York residents can only expect 195 new jobs associated with shale gas development. This would increase to over 600 new jobs for current New Yorkers by the tenth year of shale gas development, but after this tenth year, there would be virtually no new jobs. With over 755,000 New Yorkers unemployed as of August of 2011 according to the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, 195 new oil and gas industry jobs would create new employment opportunity for only one-fortieth of 1 percent of those who are out of work.

"The number of actual jobs that would be created from shale gas development in New York is a very small fraction of what state residents have been led to believe from all of the industry's hype," said Food & Water Watch Executive Director Wenonah Hauter. "Such minimal economic benefits do not justify the short and long-term public health and environmental costs that would accompany drilling and fracking for shale gas."

According to Food & Water Watch, the Cuomo administration provides an inaccurate account of shale gas development's job creation potential by:


Counting many jobs that would be filled by out-of-state workers, or by workers with shale gas industry experience who would relocate to New York permanently;

Mischaracterizing a rapid pace of shale gas drilling and fracking as an "average" development scenario, one that would lead to more than 20,000 wells drilled in just three counties of the state (Broome, Chemung and Tioga);

Failing to account for the negative impacts drilling and fracking would have on employment in other industries, such as tourism and agriculture;

Assuming that shale gas wells will produce for 30 years when they may only produce for much shorter timespans;

Misusing economic multipliers to estimate the economic spillover effect of gas industry jobs;

Failing to provide methodological details necessary to validate the basis of these claims.

http://documents.foodandwaterwatch.org/NewYorkJobCreationFromShaleGas.pdf


----------



## tri31

A Chesapeake Bay Foundation infrared video investigation of natural gas drilling and processing sites in Pennsylvania, Maryland, and West Virginia found invisible air pollution rising from almost three quarters of them. Here is a link to the video

http://cbf.typepad.com/bay_daily/2011/11/a-chesapeake-bay-foundation-infrared-video-investigation-of-natural-gas-drilling-and-processing-sites-in-pennsylvania-maryla.html

Pennsylvania law exempts gas drilling and well site activities from the need for state air pollution control permits, and therefore state regulation. That exemption was approved more than five years ago, before the Marcellus shale drilling boom started. Now that drilling has dramatically increased, it is time for the state to re-examine that exemption.


----------



## tri31

Findings in the recent EPA report directly *contradict* longstanding arguments by the drilling industry for why the fracking process is safe: that hydrologic pressure would naturally force fluids down, not up; that deep geologic layers provide a watertight barrier preventing the movement of chemicals towards the surface; and that the problems with the cement and steel barriers around gas wells aren't connected to fracking.

http://www.propublica.org/article/feds-link-water-contamination-to-fracking-for-first-time

It seems that the gas industry just can't keep the facts from seeping into the fracking debate.


----------



## tri31

Ohio State Study Finds *No Jobs Boom*: "It matters whether there are 1,000 jobs distributed as 1,000 for one year and then none, versus 100 additional jobs for 10 consecutive years, or 10 additional jobs for the next 100 years. Yet, impact analysis such as that used by the energy industry typically does not differentiate among these scenarios and the whole topic is usually ignored by the media" 
http://business-journal.com/ohio-state-study-finds-no-jobs-boombrread-executive-summary-of-research-p20628-1.htm

Let there be light, we can finally start to change the national conversation. Please share.


----------



## tri31

Ms Deborah Rogers, a financial analyst turned entrepreneur, discusses the myths and realities of shale gas profitability with host Bill Podulka. Is shale gas drilling a financial bubble? Why has it swelled so much? How much longer can this go on, who gets hurt and who profits from the party?






Emily Wurth Food and Water Watch observed, the energy portion of President Obama's speech sounded like it could have been written by the oil and gas industry. Quote: "He cited the industry's deceptive claims and grossly inflated the jobs numbers, rather than actual labor statistics. President Obama needs to hear the truth about shale gas. Agreeing with the President that gas companies should disclose the chemicals they use in fracking, simply telling us which chemicals gas companies use will not prevent contamination from happening in nearby communities. It falls far short of removing the oil and gas industry's exemption from key environmental regulations like the Safe Drinking Water Act, which the President should agree would be "regulations to prevent irresponsible behavior" by the oil and gas industry."

President Obama believes we can "develop this resource without putting the health and safety of our citizens at risk," but the research increasingly shows that it is not possible

http://action.foodandwaterwatch.org/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=9292


----------



## tri31

*NYRAD EMERGENCY ACTION ALERT!!!*

*Governor Cuomo** says a decision to allow Marcellus Shale horizontal hydrofracking might be made in as little as 8 short weeks!!!*

*The National Resources Defense Council (NRDC), which has two seats on the Governor's Gas Advisory Panel has suggested 2 disturbing alternative actions:*

*1) - A "Demonstration Project in which up to 300 wells could be drilled in 3 years*

*2) - A "Special Places Off Limits to Drilling" that would protect NYC, Syracuse, Catskills, Fingerlakes, Delaware River Water Gap and Cooperstown Corridor BUT NOT PROTECT THE SOUTHERN TIER.*

*1. Tell them you want them to join with the grassroots and*

*publicly declare opposition to ANY Demonstration project, anywhere in NYS,*

*in an open letter to Governor Cuomo.*

*2. Request that they sign the Defacto Moratorium Pledge. Accept No Excuses: Tell them that if they are truly interested in protecting us there is no reason for them to NOT sign the pledge!!!*

*The de facto moratorium pledge:*

*Given the irreparable harm that shale gas extraction could wreak on New York's environment and public health, I request that Governor Cuomo maintain DEC's de facto moratorium on Marcellus Shale horizontal hydrofracturing until there is a consensus among all local, state and federal authorities as well as potentially impacted parties that the 17 major shortcomings documented in the Withdraw the Revised Draft SGEIS Coalition Letter have been fully resolved.*

The full coalition letter with over 22,000 signatures can be found at:

http://toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/cuomo/coalition_letter/2011

Please Call and Email all contacts below.

(Send a copy of your email to NYRAD as well at [email protected])

Tell them you want them to sign THE PLEDGE to protect all New York State citizens from the dangers of High Volume Horizontal Hydrofracking. Be polite but firm:

*1. Robert F. Kennedy Jr., Esq, NRDC*

*Phone: 914-422-4343* *- ask for his Secretary, Mary Beth*

*Email: webform: http://www.robertfkennedyjr.com/contact.html*

*2. Kate Sinding, Esq, NRDC*

*Phone: 212-727-2700*

*Email: [email protected]*

*3. Eric A. Goldstein, Esq, NRDC*

*Phone: 212-727-2700*

*Email: [email protected]*

Additionally, Please Contact New York State Congressional Members from the Southern Tier who are on the Gas Advisory Panel and request that they sign THE PLEDGE:

*1. Assemblywoman Donna Lupardo, NYS Assembly Rep.*

*Phone: 607-723-9047* *(Binghamton) 518-455-5431 (Albany)*

*Email: [email protected]*

*2. Senator Thomas W. Libous, NYS Senator, 52nd District*

*Phone: 607-773-8771*

*Email: [email protected]*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please direct questions or comments to:

www.nyrad.org email: [email protected]


----------



## tri31

*Catskill Mountain Keeper is alerting NY residents to call NEW YORK STATE ASSEMBLY SPEAKER SHELDON SILVER TODAY. HERE IS WHY.*

Negative impacts on human health have accompanied gas drilling using hydrofracking wherever it has been done. Despite that, the permit conditions proposed by the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) to "govern" fracking makes little mention of the health impacts of fracking.

That is why Catskill Mountainkeeper and our coalition partners are demanding that the legislature require that an independent comprehensive Health Impact Assessment (HIA) be done prior to any further discussions of shale gas.

In October 2011, 250 physicians and medical professionals wrote a letter to Governor Cuomo calling for a comprehensive public health impact assessment. This was sent because the concerns outlined in a previous letter sent to The department of health and the Governor were clearly ignored in the draft Supplemental generic environmental Impact statement (SGEIS) .

A health impact assessment, which is defined by the National Research Council of the National Academy of Sciences, "INCLUDES MANY TOOLS THAT HELP ENSURE THE VALIDITY OF THE FINDINGS AND HAVE MULTIPLE PLACES FOR PUBLIC INPUT TO THE DOCUMENT."

This will tell New Yorkers what the "true" costs of gas drilling are.

Certainly the risk to the human and animal health in New York State justifies that such a health Impact assessment be done.

On Tuesday our allies in the Assembly worked to have this attached to the budget as a resolution.

Now the industry is pushing hard to have it removed.

The Cuomo administration keeps calling for science not emotion. This is the science. Call Assemblyman Sheldon Silver today!

*Thank him and ask him to continue the fight to keep a Health Impact Assessment in the Budget. It is very important that he hears from you now.*

New York State Assembly Speaker Sheldon Silver Contact Information:

District Office
250 Broadway
Suite 2307
New York, NY 10007
*212-312-1420*

Albany Office
LOB 932
Albany, NY 12248
*518-455-3791*


----------



## tri31

Please read. Please read. Please..

Many people in the Pennsylvania/ New York really do believe that responsible drilling is being, or can be, done in their region. In both states the legislation being enacted is weakening the existing infrastucture that could have (or will be neccessary) to hold these industries accountable. I live in New York and I can tell you that our small town board will not even pass a road preservation ordinance, and by their refusal to act are failing to provide basic safe guards to our community. Once the state begins granting permits many opportunities will have been lost. The sales pitch says that big gas will pay for and improve everything they touch. People all over the world have been harmed by these industries. *"Americans aren't used to being treated like they are the indigenous people being colonized. But that's what's happening."* We must protect our childrens resources! Please keep faith that as more and more people join this conversation they will inform themselves and act together to protect our communities shared resources. Godspeed.

Alternet recently posted an artical about PA's Act13

http://www.alternet.org/story/154459/fracking_democracy%3A_why_pennsylvania%27s_act_13_may_be_the_nation%27s_worst_corporate_giveaway_?akid=8391.236033.fHgJCj&rd=1&t=2

Quote:

Pennsylvania's Republican leaders have given the natural gas industry unprecedented power to overrule local government and drill anywhere. Act 13 does many things to elevate the rights of gas companies above the civil rights of people and communities. To start, it revokes local zoning authority to discourage oil and gas development, stating, "this section pre-empts and supersedes the local regulation of oil and gas operations" (page 162). Municipalities can adopt some rules on how drilling is to be done, but they cannot say no to drilling. Moreover, the law tells municipalities that they must revise their local ordinances to allow drilling if they want to receive payment under the new per-well impact fee. *The law empowers the state's Public Utilities Commission**-a body of appointed, not elected officials-to overturn local zoning*, and to determine if a community is eligible to share in impact fee revenues.

The law also gives the industry the power to seize private property for any part of a drilling operation. On page 65, it states, "a corporation empowered to transport, sell or store natural gas or manufactured gas in the Commonwealth may appropriate an interest in real property" for "injection, storage and removal" of hydrocarbons. However, it does not require the industry to notify any town government of leases it has acquired or of a future interest in using any property-for say, a pipeline or processing facility. Neither homeowners nor other businessmen seeking to develop property are protected if the gas industry intends to use their land.

*The law also prevents health professionals from discussing medical impacts.* On page 99, it requires oil and gas companies to tell medical professionals what chemicals are used in drilling fluids-but only after they sign "a statement of need and a confidentiality agreement." However those details-the chemicals in drilling fluid and medical significance-it states a page later, are secret and "shall not be a public record." "I know exactly why that is in there," said Shields. *"That makes it extremely difficult to bring a civil suit if the information is locked away behind confidentiality agreements. A physician can't release information during discovery. They can't even tell another patient that they are dealing with the same thing. They can't go to a public health official and disclose it-so if this lady has benzene in her blood, or methyl-whatever. He can't do it." *


----------



## tri31

Come join the facebook virtual lobby day, and tell NY leaders to end special exemptions for natural gas companies. Close the loophole and force the gas industry to play by the same rules enforced upon all other industries in NY state.

http://eany.org/component/content/article/399


----------



## tri31

*Small doses can have big health effects.

That is a main finding of a report, three years in the making, published by a team of 12 scientists who study hormone-altering chemicals.*

Dozens of substances that can mimic or block estrogen, testosterone and other hormones are found in the environment, the food supply and consumer products, including plastics, pesticides and cosmetics. One of the biggest, longest-lasting controversies about these chemicals is whether the tiny doses that most people are exposed to are harmful.

http://www.environmentalhealthnews.org/ehs/news/2012/low-doses-big-effects


----------



## tri31

The first challenges to Pennsylvania act 13 are being filed. We have only to read the minor newpaper blurbs to see where this is heading. For the people, by the people. Hello people? You can bet big gas doesn't think this is last page news.

HARRISBURG, Pa. - A state judge will hear a request for an immediate injunction against Pennsylvania's new Marcellus Shale law filed by a group including seven municipalities that says it unconstitutionally takes away local powers to control land use.

The Commonwealth Court hearing was scheduled for Wednesday in Harrisburg. The approximately 120-page lawsuit was filed March 29.

Opponents of the sweeping, six-week-old law say it prevents municipalities from protecting homes or businesses, and possibly even schools or parks, from drilling activity that could damage a community's quality of life and property values. Land-use provisions are scheduled to take effect in a few days.

Gov. Tom Corbett's office says the administration is confident that courts will uphold the law, and members of the natural gas industry say overturning it would hurt them.

PITTSBURGH (AP) -- A coalition of oil and gas industry companies is challenging a group of municipalities who are suing the state of Pennsylvania over a new law that aims to regulate gas drilling.

The Pennsylvania Oil and Gas Association, the Marcellus Shale Coalition and several companies filed a legal petition Thursday morning, seeking to intervene in the lawsuit filed by municipalities last week.

The municipalities want an injunction stopping the law from taking effect and, ultimately, for it to be struck down.

The new petition from the oil and gas industry groups says that overturning the new state law, known as Act 13, would negatively impact the industry.

Gov. Tom Corbett, a Republican, supports the industry's objectives in Act 13, which is scheduled to take effect in mid-April.

For those who are still not aware the law prohibits medical professionals from discussing health impacts, but that's not all! Please read this informative link courtesy of the Pennsylvania Medical Society

http://www.pamedsoc.org/MainMenuCategories/Government/LawsAffectingPhysicians/MedicalLiability/Act-13/Act13benefits.aspx


----------



## tri31

Despite the proliferation of questions regarding health and safety, Governor Cuomo's administration is poised to finalize regulations that would allow fracking in New York - *we must stop it!*

*Join us for our statewide day of action May 3. Please, click on the link below to find an event near you.*

http://action.foodandwaterwatch.org/p/salsa/event/common/public/index.sjs?distributed_event_KEY=671


----------



## tri31

What do clean air protections have to with the steep rise in gasoline prices? Absolutely nothing. But Big Oil and their allies in Congress are pushing legislation, under the guise of addressing rising fuel prices, to rollback health-based standards of the Clean Air Act and block the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) from adopting future clean air protections. They call this bill the Gasoline Regulations Act (H.R. 4471); we call it the Gutting Air Standard Protections Act - the GASP Act.

https://secure3.convio.net/ala/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=5737


----------



## tri31

*New Coalition Letter Requests Governor Cuomo to Block A Possible Fracking Demonstration Project in the Southern Tier and Fulfill Executive Order No. 41 Mandates*

Please share

http://toxicstargeting.com/MarcellusShale/alerts/2012/05/11/demo


----------



## tri31

Great information courtesy of

Theo Colborn






Sandra Steingraber


----------



## tri31

*Multi-Million Dollar Landmark North American Lawsuit on Hydraulic Fracturing and Its Impact on Groundwater*

*I heard this interview today, I am very grateful that Ms Ernst is endeavoring to take on this huge legal fight for all of us*

*http://blogs.wcny.org/the-capitol-pressroom-for-may-25-2012/*

*http://jessicaernst.com/*


----------



## tri31

Serious Flaws Plague NY Drilling Plan. http://www.ewg.org/release/serious-flaws-plague-ny-drilling-plan

"There is a lot of science to do to determine how and whether inherently risky shale gas drilling can be done safely, and the state hasn't done it yet," said Dusty Horwitt, senior counsel for Environmental Working Group. "Producing thousands of pages of text is no substitute for figuring out whether toxic wastewater can be safely disposed of or how far drilling pollution can spread underground."

The ten most significant deficiencies in the draft plan drawn up by the state Department of Environmental Conservation are:


No empirical scientific data on drilling and fracking risks
Drilling allowed too close to sensitive water supplies
No plan for disposing of millions of gallons of toxic wastewater
Radioactive pollution from drilling underestimated
Outdated studies to estimate greenhouse gas emissions from shale gas operations
No assessment of the impact of shale gas development on New Yorkers' health
Little basic data on the location of underground water supplies, faults and flood plains
No review of siting plans and risks of potentially explosive natural gas pipelines
No provisions to protect sensitive areas from vertical drilling and lower-volume hydraulic fracturing
Too few inspectors to enforce scientifically rigorous regulations

*The New York Times reported that Governor Cuomo is on the verge of lifting New York's current ban on fracking, and allowing the gas industry free reign across a huge area of our state-specifically targeting economically disadvantaged communities with this toxic practice.*

*Call Governor Cuomo right now, and every day, to tell him that no part of New York State should be sacrificed for fracking: (866) 961-3208.*


----------



## tri31

*WE LOVE NEW YORK - We will not be fracked!*
Governor Cuomo has said that a decision on hydrofracking is imminent.
Reporters are saying that the governor intends to open the Southern Tier to fracking within the next six months. The rest of the state will follow. We can't let this happen. We must once again impress on Governor Cuomo all of the risks he's taking - ecological, economic and political. We must do this with greater energy and urgency than ever before.

Go to www.dontfrackny.org for information on events in Albany on August 25-27. When you're at the website, sign the Pledge of Resistance. Then plan to take the bus from Ithaca or Binghamton to join us on Monday.


----------



## Tricia Valek

Fracking- Is Public Health a RIGHT or a PRIVILEGE?
The American Academy of Pediatrics-
Update on Fracking Chemicals http://www.facebook.com/groups/214363638643294/#!/NurseRiseNursesforSafeWater

The following list briefly summarizes common effects of exposure to a wide spectrum of additional fracking chemicals. ■Neurological - behavioral and/or cognitive symptoms, may be associated with autistic disorders, behavioral and psychosocial disorders 18
...

■Respiratory - both acute and chronic respiratory effects, exacerbation of asthma, chronic obstructive lung disease, chronic restrictive lung disease, chronic bronchitis, lung cancer
■Cardiovascular - congenital heart disease, thickening of peripheral vessels
■Gastrointestinal - nausea, vomiting and diarrhea
■Renal - acute and or chronic renal insufficiency
■Urological - Arsenic increases the risk of bladder cancer 19
■Reproductive - infertility, stillbirth, congenital deformities, decreased sperm production and poor sperm mobility
■Immunological - allergies, autoimmune diseases and immunosuppressant disorders
■Mucocutaneous / Dermatologic - irritant to eyes, ears, oro-pharynx, nose and sinuses
■Hematopoietic - blood dyscrasias
■Oncological - some chemicals are direct mutagens, laying the groundwork for later onset of various cancers. Other carcinogens, while not directly mutagenic or genotoxic, support the carcinogenic process by down-regulating tumor suppressor genes or by up-regulating tumor promoter genes.
■Endocrine - endocrine disruptors mimic the action of hormonal tissues or, alternatively, block endogenous hormonal activity of the thyroid, ovaries, testes
(Note From Nurse Rise: It has been noted by researchers that
Chronic nosebleeds, severe rashes, respiratory problems, tremors, memory loss, and losing the ability to walk are common symtoms of environmental poisoning. This is due to the accumulation of neurotoxins the the blood, the same substances found present in natural gas production & that the chemicals lay the grounddwork for later onset of various cancers. http://www.thefrackingtruth.org/?page_id=6)
(Additional Note: The photo is a 13 yr old boy whose family was forced out of their home on MD recommendation for health reasons some time after drilling began nearby
http://www.postindependent.com/article/20110104/VALLEYNEWS/110109981)
American Academy of Pediatrics Source info:
http://aapdistrictii.org/update-on-hydrofracking/


----------



## tri31

http://www.facebook.com/groups/214363638643294/#!/NyVotesAgainstFracking


----------



## tri31

Is it okay to balance anticipated "economic benefits" against anticipated "possible public health issues?" What if those who get the money are not the same people as those who get the health issues?

What about the economic costs of the health issues themselves? Preliminary research from Pennsylvania finds evidence of harm to newborn babies whose mothers spent their pregnancies living near drilling and fracking operations. Should we not insist on definitive research before we place New York's infants at risk? If nothing else, developmental problems in newborns are expensive and often necessitate lifelong medical and educational interventions.

There is still plenty of time to comment on NY states health impact review Sandra has made commenting so much easier. Please share

www.thirtydaysoffrackingregs.com/mailinfo.php

www.thirtydaysoffrackingregs.com/dec12reg.php


----------



## Tricia Valek

Please NY mama (and daddies) send in a comment www.thirtydaysoffrackingregs.com/dec12reg.php

Here is mine

Our family enjoys a priceless, quite quality of life here in the hills of Broome county. The proposed leases of my neighbors, bring with them the promise of air pollution. That is why I am writing today to voice my concern over regulation number 556.2(b) My parents live in Bradford county PA. In 2009 gas production began. Over the course of months, my mother became very ill. In the beginning we noticed she kept loosing her voice several times a day. She developed respiratory distress, and chest pain. Her body was retaining fluid. Her symptoms escalated to episodes in which she lost of consciousness. My dad would return from work and find her 270 pound body on the floor. She began having serious hallucinations. No cause was ever established for this "event". After months in the hospital, she was simply diagnosed with dementia. She was quietly placed in a nursing home. With the passage of Act 13 on page 99, it requires oil and gas companies to tell medical professionals what chemicals are used in drilling fluids-but only after they sign "a statement of need and a confidentiality agreement." However those details-the chemicals in drilling fluid and medical significance-it states a page later, are secret and "shall not be a public record." We will never know for sure if fugitive gas caused my mothers condition. We know gas production in residential neighborhoods is a crime. Under these proposed regulations, New Yorkers would know neither the identity nor quantity of venting gases from the wellheads that would surround us. Please let the precautionary principle dictate NY regulatory policy


----------



## Tricia Valek

Examining the feasibility of converting New York State's all-purpose energy
infrastructure to one using wind, water, and sunlight

http://www.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/NewYorkWWSEnPolicy.pdf


----------



## Tricia Valek

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/24/sunday-review/life-after-oil-and-gas.html?pagewanted=1&tntemail1=y&_r=1&emc=tnt&


----------



## Tahpenes

Just found out in the local independent newspaper today that fracking has been approved in the George Washington National Forest, on the border between Virginia and West Virginia. The rivers in this area (the beautiful Shenandoah sisters) are already so polluted that we can't eat the fish out of them. Now we have to be worried about our deep-drilled wells, too. My 7-year-old was very upset when she read the newspaper article, and is thinking about putting a website up and getting kids to agitate about this; she's wondering what there will be left to drink if we have contaminated both ground water and aquifer water.

We can't even blame short-sighted landowners for this, since it's the Department of the Interior!


----------



## Tricia Valek

We are hurting together. Our Susquehanna is suffering,too. Our kids are old enough to start learning about spiritual activism. We are not religious, but it's a good fit for us. They are great at it. I am very willing to rally and speak out as a family. But on the quantum level, a call for right action fee ls really empowering. We are going to change the fossil fuel paradigm. Truth defends itself, it's happening.


----------



## Tricia Valek




----------



## tri31

:thumb

http://concernedhealthny.org/wp-con...cal-Experts-to-Governor-Cuomo-May-29FINAL.pdf


----------



## tri31

Our Stolen Future BOTTOM LINE is that some man-made chemicals interfere with the body's own hormones. These compounds find their way into our bodies through a variety of pathways. They build up over time, often over years. When a woman becomes pregnant, some fraction of her contaminant burden is transferred to the fetus. When this happens they interfere with the hormonal signals directing development and thus disrupt fetal growth. Sometimes the effects are conspicuous, sometimes they are not. 
Some of these chemicals alter sexual development. Some undermine intelligence and behavior. Others make our bodies less resistant to disease. Sometimes the effects don't appear until a child reaches puberty or afterward, even though the exposure took place in the womb. 
These chemicals pose the greatest hazard in the earliest phases of life because hormones orchestrate development and because fetal development is exquisitely sensitive to tiny variations in hormone signals. 
For a fetus to grow up according to its genetic blueprint, the right hormone message has to arrive at the right place in the right amount at the right time. 
The emerging science we present in Our Stolen Future is about what happens when something interferes with the delivery of that message. A signal doesn't arrive because it is blocked. One that was small becomes large. One that shouldn't have been there at all shows up nonetheless. 
The first nine chapters of the book examine a chain of evidence that extends from wildlife populations to laboratory experiments to the epidemiology of exposed groups of people. There's not a lot in these sections that is controversial. 
We are working from a data base of over 4,000 scientific publications. Over 100 scientists have participated directly in deliberations that have produced a series of consensus statements about the nature of the problem. Many scientists reviewed their sections of the book word-by-word to ensure that we did not misrepresent their findings. This is not fringe science. After we examine in Our Stolen Future the basic science from wildlife, lab animals and relevant human studies we then ask a larger set of questions. Given these findings, given the the uncontested observations that endocrine contaminants are ubiquitous and given that at least in some places in the world those background levels of contamination are within the ranges in which effects are seen in the laboratory and in people.Given all that, what signals should we look for in human populations? We could have stopped before this. We knew that going on would be controversial. 
But as we thought about the implications of these basic findings and their potential ramifications, we concluded that the only responsible course was to go on and find out what science was able, and not able 
to say, given the current even you have read this section, you will find it replete with all sorts of cautionary statements, with many comments to the effect that data on one issue or another are as yet inadequate to reach a judgement.In sum, however, the weight of the evidence says we have a problem. 
Human impacts beyond isolated cases are already demonstrable. They involve impairments to reproduction, alterations in behavior, diminishing of intellectual capacity, and erosion in the ability to resist disease. The simple truth is that the way we allow chemicals to be used in society today means we are performing a vast experiment, not in the lab, but in the real world, not just on wildlife but on people.


----------



## tri31

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/18/n...e-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## tri31

* It's official: New York has banned fracking *

 1 
http://polhudson.lohudblogs.com/2015/06/29/its-official-new-york-has-banned-fracking/


----------

